# Sage machines



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. Contemplating a new machine. Had a gaggia classic for nearly 11 years. Not planning to buy a new one as I've heard back things since Phillips took over. Old one might be fixable but not too sure. Anyone used these new sage machines? Any good? I've heard all the Heston hype but I'm more interested in an opinion from this site. Cheers. N


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plenty of Sage owners on here , it even has it's own sub forum. Reviews too , have you tried the search function on here also? Which machine do you have in mind ?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I have used a Barista Express for the last two years and have loved it. I knew nothing about coffee before buying it and it has really taught me the ropes of good espresso.

Is there a particular model you are interested in?

i also found that the barista express could make decent microfoam for latte art too after a bit of practice. It's not the strongest steamer but it does get the job done with the right pitcher and position.

Only real drawback is the 54mm portafilter on the lower models such as the BE and the duo temp etc. The dual boiler model which gets a lot of praise on here is 58mm standard size.

Ive recently moved on from mine, only to a plumbed in rotary Izzo Alex mk2 and Simonelli MDX grinder as I wanted a 58mm basket and much more manual control over things.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Forget the Heston thing. Their restaurant uses a LM Linea PB, mythos 1 and EK43 !

The good news - the DB is a really good machine (if results in the cup are a priority) . If you want something which you can leave to your grandkids in your will and fix yourself if it breaks then look elsewhere .


----------



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. Thanks all. The model I've been looking at is the Duo-temp. I'm trying to get something in the £300 bracket. I'm conscious this will sound like a dumb question but I'm not sure what 54mm portafilter means, having looked in the shop does this basically mean the shot is smaller? Basically I have 2 options; repair the gaggia or buy another machine. Would prefer repair but so far drawn a blank. The gaggia is failing to pump through the group head AND it is failing to send steam through the wand. I have descaled regularly, and I have taken the 3 way valve out and cleaned it. No joy. Happy to have a go at other repairs (I am not technical but I probably can't make it any worse!). Not sure what to try next. Any suggestions or links? What is the OPV, is this relevant? Otherwise any ideas on a new machine? Or a good second-hand one? Cheers. N


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Can you hear the pump vibrating when you try to use it? If not, a replacement is about £15 and an easy fit.

If you can, but still nothing, I'd strip it down fully. I descaled an older machine and it filled the boiler with thick gunk. I had to split the boiler to clean it.

Might be worth having a look.


----------



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. You can hear the pump working (or something is trying to work) but nothing comes out. I have tried backflush (which I have to admit I have never done before, oops). But as no liquid or steam comes through this is basically pointless. If you can point me in the direction of a youtube or thread on the complete strip down I will have a go at that. Cheers!


----------



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. Quick update. I've taken the boiler out. But cannot get the thing apart. Managed to get one of the bolts out but it looks well and truly trashed through corrosion. I've blasted the three remaining bolts with a thinner grade of WD40 type stuff, and will leave it overnight. Is a new boiler an option? The machine is circa 2006. Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------

